
Ask HN: Should I quit front-end development? - bluehaze
I am a decent front-end developer, work with React&#x2F;Angular&#x2F;Node. My manager and co-workers like my work, they believe I have a sense of &quot;design&quot;&#x2F;aesthetics.<p>However, I constantly feel like this is a &quot;lesser&quot; form of software development. I don&#x27;t feel &quot;hardcore&quot; enough as say, DevOps engineers.<p>Should I just leave web dev and pivot to systems development (C++, Rust etc). What are your thoughts?
======
duiker101
You don't have to quit something to learn more about something else. You can
expand on your knowledge, have you tried making a full website with db and
deployed it on a VPS? (I think deploying and configuring on a box will give
you more DevOps knowledge than using a serverless service)

~~~
bluehaze
I do have deployed them on cloud behind a web server/load balancer e.g. Nginx.
I am comfortable with the deployment processes but I don't do it very often.
Majority of my time goes in writing front-end.

------
mikece
> I constantly feel like this is a "lesser" form of software development.

Life is short: do what makes you happiest. If JavaScript isn't that then do
something else.

(Then write a blog post in a year and share it here on HN!)

~~~
bluehaze
The only caveat is that I think I'm good at JS and can market it very well.
Starting something new from scratch means I cannot demand same level of
monetary return as JS.

